# LS Jerseys for CA Winter



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm trying to find some long sleave jerseys to be used in the winter months of riding here in Orange County CA (along PCH). 

Online it's kinda difficult to see how think/warm they will be so I am afraid that I might get something that keep me too warm in and make me sweat too.

Any idea on which brand/models to get and where to purchase?


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm in San Diego, and sometimes get up into Orange County on PCH. I personally like Castelli's long sleeve jerseys. Not too heavy. On really cool (by SC standards ) or windy days starting out, using a light sleeveless wind vest by Voler. When warms up, easy to stuff in jersey pocket. Have a heavier vest by Campagnolo I use on days that aren't going to warm up with lots of clouds/wind.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a pearl Izumi one and it's great. Fleecy inside, and wind resistant outside. Keeps you very warm. When it is border line I prefer to use an undervest and arm warmers.


----------



## mrchristian (May 2, 2007)

Buy some knock-off underarmor from Walmart...~$10. I think they are either black or a reddish color Wear it under a regular jersey for a little extra warmth. If it gets warmer you can always take it off and stash it in a jersey pocket.


----------

